# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2011



## Dan (1 Mar 2011 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Mar 2011 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Primeira analise de Março


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2011 às 23:18)

Boa noite!

O mês de Março, principiou-se por aqui com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva.

Tmin - 15,2º
Tmax - 18,6ºC


----------



## Knyght (2 Mar 2011 às 14:11)

Próximos dias de aguaceiros principalmente nas vertentes viradas a norte e durante a noite.


----------



## jonhfx (3 Mar 2011 às 10:08)

Bom Dia.
Depois de uns dias com temperaturas agradáveis, verificou-se um "trambolhão" nas mesmas, hoje tive uma mínima de 9,6ºC e durante a noite ainda "pingou" 0.3mm.


----------



## tripado (4 Mar 2011 às 11:41)

12.1º esta noite, fresquinho.


----------



## alex vieria (4 Mar 2011 às 12:19)

A mínima registada aqui foi de 12,9ºC, tinha mais expectativas que desce mais, mas não aconteceu, vamos ver está próxima madrugada.

De momento sol com algumas nuvens na baixa do Funchal onde me encontro, a temperatura esta agradável em torno aos 17ºC


Soube por fonte segura que caiu alguma granizada com neve a mistura nos picos mais altos da ilha, com alguma acumulação.


----------



## Knyght (4 Mar 2011 às 20:02)

Próximo Domingo Precipitação Fraca para o final do Dia de Domingo
18h-24h


----------



## icewoman (5 Mar 2011 às 01:01)

Boa noite,

Pelo menos no site do IM as previsoes apontam para um domingo com aguaceiros "por vezes fortes"companhados por trovoadas.

Atá 2ºfeira.


----------



## Hazores (5 Mar 2011 às 10:00)

bom dia,

pela zona oeste da ilha desde as 7h30 começaram a cair aguaceiros que por vezes são moderados.
a temperatura desceu ligeiramente.


----------



## Knyght (5 Mar 2011 às 10:10)

Chuva Fraca à Moderada no sentido Oeste/Este
das 12h de Domingo às 24h










Analise das 00h de hoje, já com o sistema depressionário criado.


----------



## Knyght (5 Mar 2011 às 10:52)

Aviso de Sismo no Arquipélago da Madeira 04-03-2011 22:37
2011-03-04 22:37:16 disse:
			
		

> O Instituto de Meteorologia informa que no dia 04-03-2011 pelas 22:37 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Sudeste da Deserta Grande.
> 
> 
> Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.
> ...



Creio que sentiu-se mas nesse momento estava no trabalho e existia alguma trepidação das máquinas que não poderei confirmar.


----------



## alex vieria (5 Mar 2011 às 11:53)

Bom dia finalmente a mínima baixou dos 12ºC, durante a manhã pelas 7h, atingi uns *11,7ºC*, é o meu record de mínima desde que deu inicio o ano.

Parece ser que Março tem a tradição de dar os record de mínimas do ano, desde a três anos para cá que controlo temperaturas a sido assim.

Actualmente a temperatura está pelos 16,5ºC com céu emaranhado de nuvens.

Enquanto a precipitação foi inexistente desde que deu-se inicio o dia.


----------



## Sunderlandz (5 Mar 2011 às 23:27)

Boa noite.
Sigo com céu limpo e uma noite bem fresquinha. 

*Condições Actuais :*

Temperatura - *11.1ºC*
Pressão Atmosférica - *1014hpa*
Vento - *fraco N/NE*
Precipitação Total - *1 mm *


----------



## icewoman (6 Mar 2011 às 00:06)

Boa noite,

o IM ja actualizou a Madeira ..alerta amarelo ate ás 02:59h de dia 7


----------



## jonhfx (6 Mar 2011 às 10:15)

Bom dia.
Alguma chuva por estes lados *9,7 mm* desde as 0:00 h.
Vento fraco de Sudoeste 12,4 km/h
Pressão nos 1009,4 Hpa
Temperatura 10,7ºC

Pelo satélite o grosso da precipitação será da parte da tarde.

10:26-Aguaceiro com Granizo à mistura e já se ouviu um trovão.


----------



## Knyght (6 Mar 2011 às 10:31)

jonhfx disse:


> Pelo satélite o grosso da precipitação será da parte da tarde.



_Pelo satélite e pelas previsões ainda não sei onde acompanhas tudo isto..._

Análise





12 às 18h





18 às 24h





Para já tudo indica chuva Fraca a Moderada


----------



## jonhfx (6 Mar 2011 às 10:45)

Knyght disse:


> _Pelo satélite e pelas previsões ainda não sei onde acompanhas tudo isto..._
> Para já tudo indica chuva Fraca a Moderada



A resposta a isso é fácil, imagens de satélite "Eumetsat", como podes ver a banda nublosa ainda se encontra a ocidente da ilha:





E eu não disse que iria haver  chuva forte, apenas que o grosso ( a maior quantidade) seria pela tarde.
Se estiver errado,  desculpa desde já.


----------



## alex vieria (6 Mar 2011 às 11:16)

Boa dia, acabou de dar uma trovoada por estes lados, a pouco deu um pico chuva moderada acompanhada de vento.

Temp actual: 14,7ºC
Vento: com uma rajada de W 46,8km/h
Hr: 79%


Penso que para o meio da tarde entraremos em regime de aguaceiros, eventualmente haverá aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## alex vieria (6 Mar 2011 às 11:19)

Temp minima registada foi de 12,1ºC.

Rajada máx de vento do foi de W: 51,8km/h

Acumulação em precipitação desde 00h: 9,4mm


----------



## Knyght (6 Mar 2011 às 11:40)

Temperatura veio a descer com a chuva de granizo...


----------



## Knyght (6 Mar 2011 às 11:42)




----------



## jonhfx (6 Mar 2011 às 15:30)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com 12,7 ºc e com 16,7 mm de precipitação.

Algumas fotos do granizo que caiu pelas 10 da manhã, captadas ainda à pouco:


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2011 às 15:42)

*Mau Tempo: Neve cobre picos altos da Madeira*

Os picos altos da Madeira estão cobertos de neve com uma espessura superior a 10 centímetros mas as estradas de acesso não estão encerradas, segundo informação do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil.
Fontes dos postos de Guarda-Florestal nos respetivos locais revelaram à Agência Lusa que a neve cobre o Pico Ruivo (a 1862 metros de altitude, no concelho de Santana), o Pico das Torres (1851 metros de altitude, Santana), o planalto da Achada do Teixeira (a 1592 metros de altitude, Santana) e o Pico do Areeiro (1818 metros de altitude, no concelho do Funchal). 
De acordo com informações recolhidas junto do Serviço do Instituto de Meteorologia, às 09:00 horas a temperatura mínima no Areeiro era de -0,2 graus; na Bica da Cana -1,2 graus; no Lombo da Terça, Porto Moniz, 4,3 graus; no Funchal 11,1 graus; no Porto Santo 9,2 graus e no Aeroporto da Madeira 9,5 graus.

DN


----------



## alex vieria (6 Mar 2011 às 17:06)

O sol já brilha aqui em câmara de lobos, acumulei 16,3 mm desde às 00h, a temperatura actual é 16,4ºC.

Já entramos oficialmente no regime de aguaceiros, não me enganei enquanto a minha afirmação do final da manhã.


----------



## alex vieria (6 Mar 2011 às 17:12)

Terça feira teremos de novo um agravamento do tempo, penso que vai ser um pouco mais extremo ao verificado hoje, esta modulado maior acumulação de precipitação na madrugada e manha de 3º f, mas também haverá vento presente nas zonas alta e intermedias da ilha.

Temos a depressão quase em cima de nós e estará  mais um dois dias.


----------



## Knyght (6 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

Neste momento irão dar-se alguns aguaceiros até a próxima madrugada de terça em que principalmente a costa Norte deverá ter precipitação fraca a moderada.

Terça 00-06h




06-12h





As serras estão com alguma neve que deve se existir precipitação nos pontos altos ser de neve enquanto a depressão continuar sobre o arquipélago...


----------



## Sunderlandz (6 Mar 2011 às 23:24)

Boa noite.
Sigo com céu limpo.

*Condições Actuais :*

Temperatura - *11.4ºC*
Pressão Atmosférica - *1010hpa*
Vento - *fraco N/NE*
Precipitação Total - *3 mm *


----------



## Knyght (6 Mar 2011 às 23:42)

Volta a cair granizo e chuva no Funchal


----------



## alex vieria (7 Mar 2011 às 08:18)

Boa dia, durante esta noite atingi um novo record de mínima de *11,5ºC*. aliás a dois anos que não atingia essa temperatura, não baixou mais por causa do vento, devido que moro num vale em plena abertura do seu "funil". Este inverno as minimas a sido mais frias em comparação com o ano passado.

Eram 4:45 da madrugada quando foi acordado por um trovão que fiz estremecer os vidros das janelas, foi brutal.

Já acumulei em precipitação desde às 00h: 2,9mm

O vento foi de SWW com uma rajada Max de 48,7km/h.

A depressão já esta a dar a volta e se dirige a sul, já hoje a noite e durante a madrugada vamos ser atingidos pela mesma, penso que a costa norte apanhará grande parte da precipitação, mas não se descarta também a zona oeste.

Temperatura actual às 8:15 13,1ºC. O céu esta encoberto com uma ligeiras abertas sobre o mar.

Durante esta madrugada de certeza nevou, as tantas já temos mais de 10cms de cobertura como foi noticiado ontem.


----------



## tripado (7 Mar 2011 às 09:18)

Recorde deste ano 10.9ºc




icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> o IM ja actualizou a Madeira ..alerta amarelo ate ás 02:59h de dia 7


----------



## jonhfx (7 Mar 2011 às 10:11)

Bom dia.
Por volta das 4 da manhã choveu forte por aqui e mais uma vez a minha estação resolveu "dormir" a essa hora 
Pelos dados da "Imadeira4" caíram *16 mm*


----------



## Hazores (7 Mar 2011 às 14:41)

muito vento, algum sol e frio é assim que se caracteriza o tempo nesta segunda feira de carnaval.

Continuação de um bom carnaval!


----------



## Sunderlandz (7 Mar 2011 às 19:48)

Esta noite promete!!!


----------



## alex vieria (7 Mar 2011 às 23:08)

Neste momento forte rajadas de vento de SSO com 53,2 km/h.

Temp. actual: 15,1 ºC
Hr: 78%
Precipitação acumulada hoje desde as 00h 5,6mm


----------



## icewoman (7 Mar 2011 às 23:15)

alex vieria disse:


> Neste momento forte rajadas de vento de SSO com 53,2 km/h.
> 
> Temp. actual: 15,1 ºC
> Hr: 78%
> Precipitação acumulada hoje desde as 00h 5,6mm





boa noite alex,podes confirmar-me se vamos ter trovoadas frequentes e dispersas na madrugada de dia 8?


----------



## alex vieria (7 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite alex,podes confirmar-me se vamos ter trovoadas frequentes e dispersas na madrugada de dia 8?



A nivel de relampagos penso que serão mais aislados mas sim dispersos, a atmosfera esta algo estavél para ter trovoadas frequentes, as células que se aproximam afinal são algo fracas, portanto não espero muito delas.


----------



## icewoman (7 Mar 2011 às 23:23)

alex vieria disse:


> A nivel de relampagos penso que serão mais aisladas mas sim dispersas, a atmosfera esta algo estavél para ter trovoadas frequentes, as células que se aproximam afinal são algo fracas, portanto não espero muito delas.



aisladas?lol


----------



## alex vieria (7 Mar 2011 às 23:28)

icewoman disse:


> aisladas?lol



isto dá em escrever muito espanhol na net lolol desculpem pelo off.pic


----------



## alex vieria (7 Mar 2011 às 23:53)

A pouco minutos uma rajada de SSW 58,7km/h


----------



## alex vieria (7 Mar 2011 às 23:59)

Chuva fraca puxada pelo vento neste preciso momento. A temperatura caiu um pouco nos 14,7ºC


----------



## ijv (8 Mar 2011 às 00:06)

Aqui em santo António a caminho do curral das freiras a pouco deu uma boa chuvada parecia que estavam a deitar agua com um balde.
Estive a ver em alguns sites e parece que nao ira chover muito. 
Agradecia a vossa confirmação


----------



## LMCG (8 Mar 2011 às 19:42)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Isto por aqui tem andado ventoso, ontem junto da Universidade bem dentro de Ponta Delgada medi uma rajada de 70,9 km/h.
Além disso vim agora da Serra da Barrosa e medi por lá rajadas de 90 a 100 km/h.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mar 2011 às 22:42)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Isto por aqui tem andado ventoso, ontem junto da Universidade bem dentro de Ponta Delgada medi uma rajada de 70,9 km/h.
> Além disso vim agora da Serra da Barrosa e medi por lá rajadas de 90 a 100 km/h.
> ...



E a temperatura na Barrosa era de quanto?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mar 2011 às 22:43)

Boa noite! Espero que tenham tido um excelente carnaval.

Por aqui dia de ceu nublado com boas abertas, algum vento. Aguaceiros agora para a Noite.

Tmin - 13,1ºC
Tmax - 17,3ºC


----------



## LMCG (9 Mar 2011 às 06:38)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> E a temperatura na Barrosa era de quanto?



Boa noite, acordei com o vendaval... Na Barrosa a temperatura pelas 17h rondava os 8º enquanto que em Ponta Delgada quando cheguei rondava os 14º.
Neste momento sigo com 11,6º.
Nas últimas 12h a rajada máx. aqui em PD foi de 46,1 km/h.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (9 Mar 2011 às 10:30)

bom dia 

pela ilha terceira está frio  estão 11ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mar 2011 às 11:13)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia
> 
> pela ilha terceira está frio  estão 11ºC



Não muito longe da minima que registei hoje aqui na Lagoa, de 11,1ºC

Muitas nuvens, alguns aguaceiros, já conto com 2,4 mm mas também algum sol


----------



## alex vieria (9 Mar 2011 às 12:31)

Boa tarde, hoje a mínima foi de 12,9ºC. Segundo os modelos Domingo promete chuva e muito frio, mas ainda falta muito tempo para afirmar como certo.


----------



## icewoman (9 Mar 2011 às 13:21)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde, hoje a mínima foi de 12,9ºC. Segundo os modelos Domingo promete chuva e muito frio, mas ainda falta muito tempo para afirmar como certo.




boa tarde,

pela minha analise aos modelos, vamos ter uma situação de descida acentuada da temperatura e alguma chuva(aguaceiros)...nada de alarmante

ps: corrige-me se estiver errada.


----------



## alex vieria (9 Mar 2011 às 15:28)

icewoman disse:


> boa tarde,
> 
> pela minha analise aos modelos, vamos ter uma situação de descida acentuada da temperatura e alguma chuva(aguaceiros)...nada de alarmante
> 
> ps: corrige-me se estiver errada.



Sim, estas certa, mas a previsão de domingo anda um pouco volátil, uns modelos sai com muita precipitação e outros com menos precipitação, devido que ainda falta muitas horas para o evento. Enquanto a temperatura que se prevê baixas permanece estavél.


----------



## Knyght (9 Mar 2011 às 19:53)

Não creio que seja algo de alarmante, poderá ser uma segunda vaga ou uma depressão que se origine logo após a essa situação.

Neste momento é para que continuemos com aguaceiros preferencialmente a norte com frio e possível neve nos pontos altos.


----------



## belem (9 Mar 2011 às 20:33)

Realmente a noção de frio de algumas pessoas é completamente diferente da minha...
Tive a ver dados do Funchal / Ponta do Sol, a última até chegou a passar os 20ºc e a mínima andou em torno dos 13cº ( na RUEMA do Funchal acima de 14ºc de mínima  para 20,5ºc de máxima).
A não ser que hajam enormes diferenças de temperatura na zona baixa do Sul da Madeira ( há diferenças de facto, só não sei se serão muito grandes) realmente é interessante observar a diferença do nível de conforto climático para as gentes locais de cada canto de Portugal.


----------



## Sunderlandz (9 Mar 2011 às 20:49)

Boa noite.
Sigo com céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros.

*Condições Actuais :*

Temperatura - *15ºC*
Pressão Atmosférica - *1010hpa*
Vento - *fraco N/NE*
Precipitação Total - *1.5 mm *


----------



## Knyght (9 Mar 2011 às 21:22)

belem disse:


> Realmente a noção de frio de algumas pessoas é completamente diferente da minha...
> Tive a ver dados do Funchal / Ponta do Sol, a última até chegou a passar os 20ºc e a mínima andou em torno dos 13cº ( na RUEMA do Funchal acima de 14ºc de mínima  para 20,5ºc de máxima).
> A não ser que hajam enormes diferenças de temperatura na zona baixa do Sul da Madeira ( há diferenças de facto, só não sei se serão muito grandes) realmente é interessante observar a diferença do nível de conforto climático para as gentes locais de cada canto de Portugal.



Tem duas grandes diferenças, primeira é o nível de humidade. A segunda grande diferença nós não temos propriamente vestuário de inverno, nem climatização invernal.

É raro encontrar casas com ar condicionado e sobretudo é praticamente inexistente haver habitações com aquecimento central.


----------



## Hazores (10 Mar 2011 às 00:31)

boa noite!

embora falte ainda algumas saidas do GFS, tudo aponta que durante o proximo fim de semana e inicio da semana, os açores vão arrefecer um bocadinho com temperaturas aos 2m arrondar os 10/11 graus e com temperaturas aos 500 e 850 hpa de -28/29ºC e -2/-3 graus, respectivamente.
a ver vamos no que isto vai dar....


----------



## LMCG (10 Mar 2011 às 01:12)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite, acordei com o vendaval... Na Barrosa a temperatura pelas 17h rondava os 8º enquanto que em Ponta Delgada quando cheguei rondava os 14º.
> Neste momento sigo com 11,6º.
> Nas últimas 12h a rajada máx. aqui em PD foi de 46,1 km/h.
> 
> Luís Guilherme.



Boa noite,

Nas últimas 24 horas registei uma rajada de 74,2 km/h (Norte), 3,2mm de precipitação e sigo com 13,7ºC (11,0ºC de mínima).

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (10 Mar 2011 às 01:17)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite!
> 
> embora falte ainda algumas saidas do GFS, tudo aponta que durante o proximo fim de semana e inicio da semana, os açores vão arrefecer um bocadinho com temperaturas aos 2m arrondar os 10/11 graus e com temperaturas aos 500 e 850 hpa de -28/29ºC e -2/-3 graus, respectivamente.
> a ver vamos no que isto vai dar....



Boa noite,

Neste inverno ainda existe possibilidade de neve em ilhas como São Miguel e Terceira tal como ocorreu no inverno passado?

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (10 Mar 2011 às 11:08)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Neste inverno ainda existe possibilidade de neve em ilhas como São Miguel e Terceira tal como ocorreu no inverno passado?
> 
> Luís Guilherme.



bom dia, na minha opinião, este fim de semana será uma das últimas, ou mesmo a última entrada de frio deste inverno, sendo que a possibilidade de cair alguma neve nos pontos mais altos das ilhas será neste fim de semana, mas é muito pouco provável que suceda o que aconteceu o ano passado, mais uma vez repito que isto é apenas uma opinião pessoal com base nos meus poucos conhecimentos meteorológicos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Mar 2011 às 11:18)

Eu pessoalmente acho que poderá cair alguma coisa nos pontos mais altos do Pico da Vara e da Serra de Santa Barbara no entanto sem acumular. Pois as cotas indicadas pelo METEOGRAMA estão relativamente baixas. Certo vai ser o granizo e o frio


----------



## icewoman (10 Mar 2011 às 20:42)

Boa tarde,

Knight qual é a tua previsão para amanha e domingo? estou um pouco "baralhada" ao analisar os modelos...parece-me que ocorrerá apenas aguaceiros fracos.. em relação a´s trovoadas..não sei analisar


ja agora aproveito para colocar esta questão:

quando esta no modelo gfs cape / LI se o valor da li for 2,6 quer dizer que vai ocorrer trovoadas?


----------



## jonhfx (11 Mar 2011 às 09:50)

Bom dia.
Noite e manhã  com alguma chuva- *9,3 mm* desde as 0:00.
E uma queda acentuada da pressão atmosférica, por volta das 0:00 registavam-se 1008 hpa e agora estão em *999 hpa*, pela imagem de satélite o centro da depressão esta mesmo sobre a ilha:


----------



## tripado (11 Mar 2011 às 10:24)

TEnho 1000.9hpa e ate as 9h tenho 6.2 mm, rajada de 38.8km/h.

Continua a chover


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mar 2011 às 10:32)

Bom dia.

Por cá manhã de muitas nuvens, mas com algumas abertas. Minima de 10,8ºC. Para o fim de semana está previsto bastante frio com a possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos das ilhas do Pico, Faial, Terceira e S. Miguel


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2011 às 17:59)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Knight qual é a tua previsão para amanha e domingo? estou um pouco "baralhada" ao analisar os modelos...parece-me que ocorrerá apenas aguaceiros fracos.. em relação a´s trovoadas..não sei analisar
> 
> ...



Analisando os modelos teremos mais uns dias com alguma chuva fraca a moderada, a depressão que hoje passou mesmo por cima da nossa cabeça deslocar-se-a para oeste e no domingo será uma depressão a nordeste da Madeira que então trará a passagem de uma frente.

Nada destas situações tem sido perigosas e sim estás sim são as normais de todos os anos na região, algo que alguns iluminados comentavam que tinham invernos com chuva ora aí esta o inverno de todos os anos.

Quanto a trovoada, a trovoada é algo incerto podes ir acompanhando através da AEMET a movimentação das descargas atmosféricas e sobretudo o impacto de frentes frias com as quentes, mas enquanto uma célula não se formar as previsões são mesmo do tipo (possibilidade de trovoadas).

Costumo consultar o Soaring Index que é um produto resultante do Cape e Li Index






Enquanto mais verde estiver mais probabilidade existe de existir células que provoquem trovoada:



> The Soaring Index map - updated every 6 hours - shows the modelled lift rate by thermals (convective clouds). The index is based on weather information between 5 000 feet (1 524 metres) and 20 000 feet (6 096 metres) and is expressed in Kelvin.
> Table 1: Characteristic values for Soaring Index for soaring
> Soaring Index 	Soaring Conditions
> Below -10                   Poor
> ...



A segunda tabela não tens nos dados... Esta representado.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

Dia com bastante precipitação nas montanhas da Madeira.
Cerca de 100mm na EMA do Areeiro.


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2011 às 18:27)

Bica da Cana André tem sido bastante superior nestes dias, hoje parece ser o dia do Arieiro e hoje com ventos a rondar os 110km/h.

Por agora começa a se afastar


----------



## Sunderlandz (11 Mar 2011 às 21:47)

Boa noite.
Sigo com céu muito nublado.

*Condições Actuais :*

Temperatura - *15.3ºC*
Pressão Atmosférica - *1007hpa*
Vento - *moderado N/NE*
Precipitação Total - *27 mm *


----------



## Hazores (11 Mar 2011 às 21:52)

boa noite, 

chuva fraca de manha e ao anoitecer, durante o dia boas abertas.

como disse o miguel, estão previstos aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo ou de neve nos pontos mais altos dos grupos central e oriental.

fica aqui a previsão feita pelo IM

GRUPO OCIDENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento norte muito fresco (40/50 km/h) com rajadas até 60
km/h.
Mar grosso.
Ondas norte de 4 metros.
GRUPO CENTRAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de neve nos pontos altos das
ilhas Faial, Pico e Terceira*.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento norte muito fresco (40/50 km/h) com rajadas até 70
km/h.
Mar grosso.
Ondas norte de 4 metros.
GRUPO ORIENTAL
Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de neve nos pontos altos da
ilha de S. Miguel.**Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada*.
Vento norte fresco (30/40km/h), tornando-se muito fresco
(40/50 km/h) com rajadas até 60km/h.
Mar cavado, tornando-se grosso.
Ondas norte de 4 metros


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mar 2011 às 22:10)

Boa noite!
Céu muito nublado com abertas durante o dia e aguaceiros agora á noite. Registei 2 mm até ao momento. Neste momento 11,9ºC


----------



## LMCG (12 Mar 2011 às 16:22)

Boa tarde,

Vento máximo nas últimas 24 horas: algumas rajadas de norte entre os 40/45 km/h.
Temperatura mínima 9,3ºC.
Precipitação nas últimas 24 horas: 4,2mm.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (12 Mar 2011 às 16:24)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por cá manhã de muitas nuvens, mas com algumas abertas. Minima de 10,8ºC. Para o fim de semana está previsto bastante frio com a possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos das ilhas do Pico, Faial, Terceira e S. Miguel



Boa tarde,

Estou a pensar ir ao Pico da Vara, qual é a melhor altura? Amanhã ao fim da tarde?

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mar 2011 às 19:59)

LMCG disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Estou a pensar ir ao Pico da Vara, qual é a melhor altura? Amanhã ao fim da tarde?
> 
> Luís Guilherme.




Se nevar ela começará a cair a partir desta noite e ao longo do dia de amanhã.

Hoje registei uma minima de 8,7ºC e uma máxima de 14,4ºC aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Knyght (12 Mar 2011 às 20:24)

Amanhã deverá existir aguaceiros que poderão ser moderados no período das 06 às 18h. Num movimento Oeste-Este.









Possibilidades de trovoada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




E vento moderado nos 0º

Analise actual


----------



## icewoman (12 Mar 2011 às 20:33)

Boa tarde,

vamos entrar em Alerta Amarelo? derivado a essas previsões?

quanto a trovoada..nõa esta verdeconforme a tua nota sobre a interpretacao do grafico


----------



## Knyght (12 Mar 2011 às 20:50)

Icewoman olha que está sim senhora  está demarcado ovalmente a ilha 

Repara bem 
Não nos confundas com as canárias mas é aquela situação verde clarinho e pouco provável mas possível 


Não há motivos de entrar em aviso amarelo.


----------



## icewoman (12 Mar 2011 às 20:53)

obrigada Knight pela tua paciência e ajuda..para eu ir entendendo melhor os graficos


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2011 às 00:13)

boa noite 

hoje, pela primeira vez vi  neve a cair na serra de santa bárbara, ilha terceira.
embora não tenha acumulado como no ano passado, mas deu para "matar saudades", amanhã de manhã e, segundo as previsões do IM, a queda de neve pode continuar

a cota devia de rondar os 900 m de altitude

deixo aqui algumas fotos de hoje







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

e como não podia deixar de ser, para o Meteo.pt






[/URL][/IMG]


ps: desculpem, mas não sei como por estas imagens mais pequenas... eu e os computadores


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2011 às 01:55)

Previsão para Domingo, 13 de Março de 2011

*GRUPO OCIDENTAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com abertas. Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo durante a madrugada. Vento norte muito fresco (40/50 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h.
ESTADO DO MAR: Mar grosso; Ondas norte de 4 metros.

*GRUPO CENTRAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo. *Possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 900 metros.* Vento norte muito fresco (40/50 km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h.
ESTADO DO MAR: Mar grosso; Ondas norte de 4 metros.

*GRUPO ORIENTAL*

Períodos de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo. *Possibilidade de queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da ilha de São Miguel.* Vento norte muito fresco (40/50km/h) com rajadas até 65 km/h.
ESTADO DO MAR: Mar grosso. Ondas norte de 4 metros.

Fonte: IM


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Mar 2011 às 02:41)

Belas fotos Hazores!! Ainda foram alguns cm de acumulação!


----------



## LMCG (13 Mar 2011 às 02:53)

Gerofil disse:


> Previsão para Domingo, 13 de Março de 2011
> 
> *GRUPO OCIDENTAL*
> 
> ...



Boa noite,

Passei à pouco na Serra da Barrosa, estavam rajadas fortes e a cair granizo, nada de neve, a temperatura rondava 1ºC e por vezes ficava tudo envolto em "nevoeiro".
Cá em baixo em Ponta Delgada a temperatura está a descer, sigo com 7,9ºC.
Amanhã é que vai ser.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2011 às 07:22)

Boas fotos Hazores!

A julgar pela temperatura na EMA do Areeiro, a neve também deverá estar a cair nos pontos mais altos da ilha da Madeira.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2011 às 09:08)

O Pico, nos Açores, deve estar com uma boa camada de neve, mas as nuvens teimam em não mostrar nada.


----------



## Knyght (13 Mar 2011 às 10:41)

AnDré disse:


> Boas fotos Hazores!
> 
> A julgar pela temperatura na EMA do Areeiro, a neve também deverá estar a cair nos pontos mais altos da ilha da Madeira.



Correcto 

Analise das 00h em superfície.




E existiu descargas atmosféricas nesta noite.


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2011 às 14:48)

bom dia,

depois de uma tarde de ontem com neve, hoje continua os aguaceiros de granizo.

e por são miguel a neve tabém chegou a cair?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 15:21)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> depois de uma tarde de ontem com neve, hoje continua os aguaceiros de granizo.
> 
> e por são miguel a neve tabém chegou a cair?



Boa tarde! 
Registei uma minima de 8ºC e agora estou com 10ºC. Até agora continuo sem saber se nevou alguma coisa por aqui. Pela Barrosa penso que não, só falta saber no Pico da Vara.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 15:34)

Já tive informações que o Pico da Vara está branco, quando tiver mais informações coloco aqui


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Mar 2011 às 16:13)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, aguaceiros e com uma temperatura bem fresquinha.

*Condições Actuais :*

Temperatura - *11.4ºC*
Pressão Atmosférica - *1005hpa*
Vento - *fraco N/NE*
Precipitação Total - *10 mm * (desde as 00h)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 16:26)

Algumas fotos da neve


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 16:38)

E aqui vão mais algumas!


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Mar 2011 às 17:07)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> E aqui vão mais algumas!



No mínimo magnífico!
Belas fotos caro colega.


----------



## Knyght (13 Mar 2011 às 17:09)

Os Açores em paisagem são lindíssimos!!!


----------



## jonhfx (13 Mar 2011 às 17:22)

Boa tarde.
Lindas fotografias dos Açores 
Paul da Serra já tem uma boa acumulação:
















Aqui por baixo sigo com 9,5 ºC e 9,3 mm de precipitação.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 18:04)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Lindas fotografias dos Açores
> Paul da Serra já tem uma boa acumulação:
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos! A Madeira também está de parabens


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 18:11)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> E aqui vão mais algumas!



Todas as fotos foram-me enviadas por um amigo


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mar 2011 às 18:44)

Já esta a descer a temperatura de maneira acentuada, sigo neste preciso momento com 13,5ºC a 1h atrás estava nos 15,2ºC.

Precipitação acumulada desde 00h, 6,3mm

Hoje penso atingir o record absoluto da mínima para este ano 2011.

Um amigo foi a 1h atrás um pouco mais acima do poiso já existe neve com muita acumulação, já não deixam passar ao Arieero porque a estrada esta obstruída pela neve acumulada.


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2011 às 18:53)

Excelentes registos da neve por ilhas açorianas


----------



## Knyght (13 Mar 2011 às 18:54)

Pelo GFS a cota de neve para esta noite ficará pelos 1000m 










Amanhã as serras estarão lindíssimas


----------



## actioman (13 Mar 2011 às 18:57)

Grandes registos, dos Açores e Madeira! Mesmo bonitas 

Aproveitem e desfrutem dela!


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mar 2011 às 19:32)

http://img140.imageshack.us/i/semttuloted.png/


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Mar 2011 às 19:45)

Sigo com céu geralmente muito nublado, aguaceiros moderados e muito frio.

*Condições Actuais :*

Temperatura - *8.6ºC*
Pressão Atmosférica - *1007hpa*
Vento - *moderado N/NE*
Precipitação Total - *18 mm * (desde as 00h)


----------



## icewoman (13 Mar 2011 às 19:57)

alex vieria disse:


>



nao se consegue visualizar


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mar 2011 às 20:26)

Sigo com 11,8ºC neste preciso momento... cai aguaceiros.

No pico arriero esta nos -1ºC mas a estação encontra-se numa alt de 1550-1580 mts portanto nos 1800 mt de certeza a temperatura anda rondar os -3ºC


----------



## Hazores (13 Mar 2011 às 20:38)

in rtp-açores

Temperaturas perto dos zero graus fizeram cair neve na zona da Lagoa do Fogo, na Ribeira Grande, durante a tarde de hoje, criando uma paisagem rara em São Miguel que atraiu várias dezenas de visitantes ao local.
Ao longo da tarde, muitos foram os curiosos que não quiseram desperdiçar a oportunidade de ver e tocar a neve que se acumulava junto à mais emblemática paisagem do concelho do norte de São Miguel.

O frio que se sentia junto aos vários miradouros da Lagoa do Fogo não permitia grandes brincadeiras, mas ainda assim não faltaram vítimas para as bolas de neve, como ilustra o vídeo (captado com telemóvel).

Reportagem: Isidro Fagundes


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mar 2011 às 20:43)

30 viaturas e respectivos ocupantes retidos nas serras da Madeira

Cerca de 30 vituras e respectivos ocupantes estão retidos nas serras da Região devido à queda de neve.

Assim que possível, o DIÁRIO dará mais pormenores sobre este caso.


Fonte do DN- Madeira

há relatos que a neve caiu bem abaixo do Poiso a 1400mts de alt.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mar 2011 às 21:02)

Pico Arieero esta com uma temperatura de -1,6ºC e entre as 19h-20h caiu 3,6mm portanto caiu um bela camada de neve para se juntar ainda mais a acumulação.


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mar 2011 às 21:05)

Foi actulizado as informações agora são 70 automoveis retidos nas serras.

Citação DN-Madeira

"Cerca de 70 vituras e respectivos ocupantes estão retidos nas serras do Areeiro devido a um forte nevão, de acordo com uma testemunha que conseguiu descer e contactar as autoridades. Neste momento, as equipas de socorro estão avançar, levam uma escavadora para limpar a neve, cobertores e mantimentos para as pessoas retidas. Segundo Rocha da Silva, director de Florestas, as indicações são para instalar quem estiver retido nas instalações de apoio ao radar do Areeiro.

Neste momento, estão no terreno a PSP, os bombeiros, a Polícia Florestal e a Protecção Civil, mas ainda não se sabe ao certo quantas pessoas e quantos carros estarão presos na neve. Ainda segundo o director das Florestas, as equipas estão a avançar, com cuidado por ser de noite."


Em breve, o DIÁRIO irá actualizar esta notícia com novos dados.


----------



## Knyght (13 Mar 2011 às 21:21)

Esta noite vai ser interessante... As pessoas devem ter em atenção que não tem viaturas para o inverno, quanto mais para a neve


----------



## icewoman (13 Mar 2011 às 21:28)

Knyght disse:


> Esta noite vai ser interessante... As pessoas devem ter em atenção que não tem viaturas para o inverno, quanto mais para a neve





Boa noite,

qual a previsao para a madrugada de hoje /amanha para o Funchal?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2011 às 21:42)

*Intensa queda de neve surpreende e retém pessoas nas serras da Madeira*



> Uma intensidade anormal de neve caiu hoje nas serras da Madeira o que acabou por surpreender e reter cerca de 30 veículos e seus ocupantes, confirmou à Lusa fonte do serviço regional de proteção civil (SRPC) madeirense.
> 
> As serras da região voltaram hoje a amanhecer cobertas de branco, um espetáculo que leva sempre muitos madeirenses a subirem aos pontos altos para usufruírem de um cenário invulgar na ilha.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knyght (13 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> qual a previsao para a madrugada de hoje /amanha para o Funchal?



Muita neve mesmo, deverá ser o dia mais frio do ano!!!

Acabou de dar na RTP-M que o ponto de encontro esta a ser no poiso.


----------



## icewoman (13 Mar 2011 às 21:51)

Knyght disse:


> Muita neve mesmo, deverá ser o dia mais frio do ano!!!
> 
> Acabou de dar na RTP-M que o ponto de encontro esta a ser no poiso.





Quanto a precipitacao , amanha teremos alguma acompanhada de trovoadas?


----------



## Gar (13 Mar 2011 às 22:07)

Boa noite, hoje já tive entalado na neve, mas bati retirada antes de ficar preso... a estrada está mesmo complicada nas zonas altas. Vi uns "heróis" a tentar subir, sem sucesso claro, só viaturas 4x4 é que têm hipótese
Isto entre Paul da Serra e P Moniz


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mar 2011 às 22:08)

Açores: Neve em S. Miguel



Vídeo SAPO

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/TqZdlmN6SGU2mLJdvVzm"]Neve na Lagoa do Fogo - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Rayco (13 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

Olá muito tempo que eu passava por aqui, Esta manhã nevou nas montanhas da La Palma, aqui algumas fotos


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mar 2011 às 22:33)

Citação DN-Madeira

"De acordo com o comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais do Funchal, Nelson Bettencourt, a estrada encontra-se fechada a partir do Terreiro da Luta."

Esta localidade fica a uns 800 mts de alt. Portanto no "Poiso" as coisas andam complicadas, devido que quando existem nevadas é nesse local onde fecham ao transito a uns 1400 mts, então a cota de neve deve estar baixa.

As previsões de neve entre os 1000-1100 se poderá confirmar!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 23:16)

Aqui vão mais fotos de neve, que amigos meus me enviaram.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2011 às 23:36)

Aqui vão mais algumas


----------



## alex vieria (13 Mar 2011 às 23:52)

Acabei de batir o meu record absoluto de miníma de 10,7ºC neste preciso momento.


----------



## icewoman (13 Mar 2011 às 23:58)

alex vieria disse:


> Acabei de batir o meu record absoluto de miníma de 10,7ºC neste preciso momento.





Boa noite, durante esta madrugada e dia de amanha vamos ter trovoada e aguaceiros moderados? sabes?


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Mar 2011 às 23:59)

*Condições Actuais :*

Temperatura - *9.5ºC*
Pressão Atmosférica - *1006hpa*
Vento - *fraco N/NE*
Precipitação Total - *19 mm *


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 00:04)

icewoman disse:


> Boa noite, durante esta madrugada e dia de amanha vamos ter trovoada e aguaceiros moderados? sabes?



Não haverá trovoadas porque o LI esta a baixar, mas sim haverá regime de aguaceiros fracos pouco generalizados, mas sim dispersos. O dia de amanha será frio para os padrões normais.


----------



## jonhfx (14 Mar 2011 às 01:34)

Boa Noite.
Acordei com o granizo a bater na janela, e que "pedradas" 
Fui ver o termómetro e surpresa, a mínima mais baixa desde que tenho  ele instalado, *6,2 ºc*.
Amanha espero ter a "serra branca"


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 01:47)

jonhfx disse:


> Boa Noite.
> Acordei com o granizo a bater na janela, e que "pedradas"
> Fui ver o termómetro e surpresa, a mínima mais baixa desde que tenho  ele instalado, *6,2 ºc*.
> Amanha espero ter a "serra branca"




É verdade a pouco voltei bater o meu record da minha estação desde que esta instalada com 10,4ºC a  2 anos e meio.

Neste preciso momento esta nos 10,8ºC e está a cair aguaceiros fracos que já acumulei 0,2 mm e o vento se intensificou um pouco fazendo subir um pouco a temperatura.


----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2011 às 08:04)

Maior nevão de sempre na ilha


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 08:12)

Bom dia, acordei com uma mínima de *9,2ºC* o meu record absoluto desde que tenho estação meteorológica, o céu está emaranhado de nuvens, o vento é quase nulo, a temperatura no Arieero as 6h foi de*-3ºC*, estou desejado sair de casa rumo ao trabalho para ver desde a via rápida a neve.

As cotas de  neve devem estar baixas.

Temperatura actual: 9,2ºC
HR: 76%
Precipitação acumulada desde às 00h: 1,1mm
Vento médio de NW 5,6 km/h com uma rajada de 28,8 km/h


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 08:17)

Knyght disse:


> Maior nevão de sempre na ilha



É capaz, devido que houve uma conjugação de factores de temperaturas baixas aliado a precipitação com boas acumulações, penso que os picos mais altos no seu lado norte do maciço central e paul da serra deve ter acumulações históricas. Devido que ontem choveu muito bem nas encosta a norte da ilha.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 08:26)

Knyght disse:


> Maior nevão de sempre na ilha



Não sei se é o maior de sempre, mas desde que acompanho as webcams da Madeira, é a primeira vez que vejo neve a partir delas.

Encomeada:







Funchal:





Se tiverem oportunidade, subam à serra. Deve estar magnifico. 

--------------------------


Outra do Funchal, agora com sol:


----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2011 às 08:42)




----------



## Knyght (14 Mar 2011 às 08:46)

-1 aos 1600m


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 08:50)

> *Resgatadas 50 pessoas que ficaram presas pela neve na Madeira*
> 01h02m
> 
> Todas as 50 pessoas que ficaram retidas, domingo, nas serras entre o Poiso e o Pico do Areeiro, na Madeira, ao serem surpreendidas pela queda intensa de neve, foram resgatadas sãs e salvas. As viaturas ficaram no local, uma vez que, as condições atmosféricas durante a noite impediram que fosse removidas.
> ...



Jornal de noticias


----------



## ijv (14 Mar 2011 às 09:26)

Isto é que se chama de inverno com neve e frio
A pouco qd sai de casa estavam 3graus, logo que possivel posto a foto que tirei 
PS: temperatura vista no carro do trab, costuma dar +/- 1 grau de diferença.


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 10:48)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei se é o maior de sempre, mas desde que acompanho as webcams da Madeira, é a primeira vez que vejo neve a partir delas.
> 
> Encomeada:
> 
> ...



Foi o maior nevão em cotas baixas dos últimos 15 anos.


----------



## jonhfx (14 Mar 2011 às 10:55)

Bom dia...a mínima foi mesmo de *5,8ºC*  (a mais baixa desde que registo).
A oeste já vi mais neve que hoje, pelo menos nas serra sobranceiras à Calheta, mas está mesmo lindo!!! Em toda o percurso na via rápida conseguimos ver as serras todas brancas. Curioso é a na Serra de Agua, onde a  neve dever ter caído a uma cota de uns 600 metros(visível do vale da Ribeira Brava).


----------



## Lipegno (14 Mar 2011 às 11:18)

Bom dia

Antes de mais e como este é o meu primeiro post, eu sou o Filipe, sou da Madeira (Serra de Agua). Já visito o forum a algum tempo para obter informações sobre o tempo (ja agora obrigado), mas só agora me registei. Bem as apresentações tão feitas 

Hoje tirei esta foto antes de sair para o trabalho, acho que nunca vi neve tão baixo na Serra de Agua


----------



## tripado (14 Mar 2011 às 11:54)

Bom dia.

Recorde 8.8º e 1.5mm durante a noite.


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 12:18)

Lipegno disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Antes de mais e como este é o meu primeiro post, eu sou o Filipe, sou da Madeira (Serra de Agua). Já visito o forum a algum tempo para obter informações sobre o tempo (ja agora obrigado), mas só agora me registei. Bem as apresentações tão feitas
> 
> Hoje tirei esta foto antes de sair para o trabalho, acho que nunca vi neve tão baixo na Serra de Agua



Bem-vindo ao fórum Lipegno, penso que todas as estações meteorológicas da ilha da Madeira bateram record de mínimas para o ano 2011 ou talvez dos últimos dois anos.

De momento sol brilha na baixa do Funchal, nos locais a sombra se sente ainda o frio.


----------



## ijv (14 Mar 2011 às 12:32)

Por acaso passei a pouco na ribeira brava. ao entrar na via rápida ao pé da bomba de gasolina esta mesmo lindo a zona da encumeada. até parei para tirar uma foto


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 12:49)

As fotos do DN-Madeira estão espectaculares, a Madeira até parece suiza...

http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/254526-madeira-coberta-de-neve


----------



## Lipegno (14 Mar 2011 às 13:04)

ijv disse:


> Por acaso passei a pouco na ribeira brava. ao entrar na via rápida ao pé da bomba de gasolina esta mesmo lindo a zona da encumeada. até parei para tirar uma foto



E pode partilhar essa foto  ?


----------



## ijv (14 Mar 2011 às 13:09)

Lipegno disse:


> E pode partilhar essa foto  ?



Aqui esta, a qualidade nao é a melhor visto que ia a conduzir, convém aumentar um pouco o zom


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2011 às 13:11)

alex vieria disse:


> As fotos do DN-Madeira estão espectaculares, a Madeira até parece suiza...
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/254526-madeira-coberta-de-neve



Brutal mesmo!
Aqui ficam algumas:




> A Madeira amanheceu com as serras cobertas de neve, num cenário nada habitual e que ultrapassou imagens do passado recente. Nunca terá nevado tanto como agora, o que tem permitido imagens impressionantes, em todo idênticas a um destino turístico de neve. "Parece a Suíça". Esta é uma frase muito ouvida nas últimas horas na Madeira.



Ainda algumas imagens de ontem:



> Nevão bloqueia estrada entre o Poiso e o Pico do Areeiro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ijv (14 Mar 2011 às 14:26)

Esta foi tirada aqui perto do parque empresarial da Ribeira Brava (Zona da boa Morte)


----------



## Rog (14 Mar 2011 às 15:01)

Boa tarde,
A temperatura mínima que registei esta noite foi de 4ºC
Por agora sigo com 9,7ºC e algum sol
Durante toda a manhã os aguaceiros foram acompanhados de granizo. 

Algumas fotos:


----------



## ijv (14 Mar 2011 às 16:17)

No sit do dnoticias tem mais fotos, como nao sei as colocar aqui segue o link
http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/fotoreportagem/254533-nevao-na-madeira-fotos-desta-tarde-14-de-marco


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 18:05)

Boa tarde, sigo neste momento com 12,1ºC com aguaceiros a registar actualmente, HR: 63% e precipitação acumulada desde às 00h 2,3mm, penso que esta noite não será tão fria como a anterior. Vamos lá ver.

Vento NW médio 19,3 km/h e uma rajada de 36,8km/h

a temperatura máx de hoje foi de 15,3ºC


----------



## alex vieria (14 Mar 2011 às 21:32)

Aguaceiros moderado no Estreito de Câmara de Lobos, onde me encontrou neste momento, a temperatura é de 7,7ºC +-500 mts de alt.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2011 às 22:04)

Boa noite! 

Depois da neve de ontem. O Céu hoje apresentou-se com abertas durante a tarde, no entanto durante a manhã ainda cairam alguns aguaceiros de granizo e registei uma minima de 7,5ºC. A maxima foi já de 15,4ºC.
Ainda vou tentar saber se durante a noite, madrugada e manhã se ainda nevou mais alguma coisa na zona Nordeste da ilha, principalmente no Pico da Vara


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2011 às 22:29)

Granizo nas Furnas 13/03/2011


----------



## ThunderSea (14 Mar 2011 às 23:26)

Viva!
Mais um contributo da Madeira.http://www.dnoticias.pt/multimedia/fotoreportagem/254547-serras-da-madeira-com-novo-visual


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2011 às 23:33)

mais outro das Furnas


----------



## alex vieria (15 Mar 2011 às 09:26)

Hoje atingi a minha mínima absoluta de* 8,6ºC *nunca pensei em ter registos tão baixos, fiquei surpreso, penso que as mínimas em toda a ilha bateram record dos últimos anos.

De momento estou com aguaceiros mas o sol teima em querer sair…

Acho que hoje será o ultimo dia com temperaturas baixas, já amanha haverá subida gradual da temperatura.


----------



## tripado (15 Mar 2011 às 09:37)

Alex também atingi recorde :

8.3º a 92 metros de altura.

Ultimas 24 horas 3.6mm .


----------



## jonhfx (15 Mar 2011 às 10:14)

Bom dia.
Eu ontem a referir que tinha atingido o mínimo histórico...mas nada, foi hoje, novo mínimo *5 ºC  * 

As serras sobranceiras à Calheta estão BRANCAS...Lindo!! ( mais tarde ver se arranjo umas fotos)
Entretanto fica esta   :


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2011 às 11:32)

*Manhã de hoje com frio na Madeira*







Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mar 2011 às 12:19)

Por aqui o frio começa a ir-se embora. Mesmo assim a minima ainda foi de 9,9ºC. Céu muito nublado neste momento


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2011 às 12:38)

Excelentes fotosreportagens pessoal 

Não neva no continente mas neva nas ilhas, afinal o país até vive numa democracia meteorológica


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mar 2011 às 12:54)

As temperaturas que vem indicadas no perfil vertical são calculadas de que forma?


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2011 às 13:55)

Temperaturas mínimas na Madeira entre as 9h de ontem e as 9h de hoje:


----------



## jonhfx (15 Mar 2011 às 17:21)

Boa tarde...
Mais algumas fotos da neve na Calheta/Paul da Serra ( origem facebook )


----------



## Knyght (16 Mar 2011 às 07:36)

Bom dia










Previsões?
Aguaceiros a norte e alguma nebulosidade


----------



## Hazores (16 Mar 2011 às 23:01)

os grupos ocidental e central dos açores já estão com aviso amarelo para a precipitação que poderá ser pontualmente forte, já para amanhã e sexta


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2011 às 09:17)

Hazores disse:


> os grupos ocidental e central dos açores já estão com aviso amarelo para a precipitação que poderá ser pontualmente forte, já para amanhã e sexta








Quanto a ilha da Madeira as previsões são de aguaceiros nas encostas voltadas a norte, sendo o Funchal protegido pela cordilheira montanhosa.

Analise das 00h


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2011 às 20:56)

Para os Açores.

O Grupo Central deverá entrar em estado: *Estar Preparado*






A chuva deverá ser Moderada a Forte, mas principalmente por um *período a rondar as 18h de chuva!*
Das 18h de hoje às 12h de amanhã


----------



## Knyght (17 Mar 2011 às 20:59)




----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2011 às 14:51)

62mm acumulados na Horta das 12h de ontem ás 12h de hoje:







Precipitação persistente também no Pico:







Céu em Ponta Delgada


----------



## Hazores (18 Mar 2011 às 21:08)

Boa noite,

hoje as ilhas do pico, faial e são jorge acumularam aproximadamente 60 l/m2, contudo na ilha terceira os valores atingiram os 2 mm. estes foram os valores apresentados pelo IM, no boletim meteorológico da RTP-açores das 20h.


----------



## Knyght (19 Mar 2011 às 10:50)

Bom dia

Deixo a analise de hoje e as perspetivas de um fim de semana sem chuva na Madeira.


----------



## Knyght (20 Mar 2011 às 06:01)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Mar 2011 às 20:03)

Deixo aqui este vídeo que encontrei no YouTube
De uma subida nocturna ao Pico no dia 15 deste mês. 
Muito bom!! Grande quantidade de neve e gelo!!


----------



## Knyght (24 Mar 2011 às 03:40)

Precipitação para amanhã a tarde nas zonas montanhosas e vertentes viradas a norte.
Aguaceiros Fracos e um dia muito nublado.

Análise de superfície das 00h de hoje


----------



## Knyght (26 Mar 2011 às 14:08)

Linha de estabilidade que deverá provocar alguma precipitação fraca para este final da tarde.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Mar 2011 às 17:06)

Boa tarde!
Dia humido por aqui. Muitas nuvens mas sem percipitação ao logo do dia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Mar 2011 às 10:37)

Bom dia! Aqui pela costa sul de S. Miguel céu encoberto e neblinas. Caem as primeiras gotas de chuva, mas ao longo do dia a situação vai-se agravar estando prevista  chuva forte e trovoadas para a noite


----------



## Rog (31 Mar 2011 às 11:48)

Bom dia,
Céu entre o pouco e muito nublado a norte da Madeira.
14,9ºC com 91%HR
1020hpa
Velocidade média vento 9km/h


----------



## Hazores (31 Mar 2011 às 17:37)

boa tarde,

pela ilha terceira já se faz sentir o agravamento do estado do tempo, desde as 13h da tarde que chove, com periodos que por vezes são moderados a fortes


----------



## Knyght (31 Mar 2011 às 19:14)

Neste momento prevê-se que a frente depressionária que passa hoje pelos Açores se dissipe antes de chegar a Madeira.






Poderá existir alguma precipitação fraca na RAM em:


----------

